# Sublimation Mugs Time & Temp



## Miner Wear

Hey guys im practising sublimation mug pressing whats the time and temp for best results in the press?

Thanks


----------



## Big City

325 for heat and roughly 4 min. The time might change a little for your style press but this is a good starting point for you.


----------



## rimcountrygraphi

If you are running a Sunie mug press, I have found that they run quite a bit hotter. On ceramic mugs temp is 325 time is 35 seconds. Those setting work great for me.


----------



## Miner Wear

Is that Celsius m8?


----------



## rimcountrygraphi

No fahrenheit.


----------



## uncletee

sublimation works best at 400, especially for black. we do 400 5.5 minutes, drop in room temp water to stop bleeding. just my thoughts, good luck uncletee.


----------



## mn shutterbug

It can depend on the press and the mugs. I press USA made 11 oz. mugs for 4 min. at 400 degrees and the 15 oz. for 15 seconds longer. The Thai mugs I press for 15 seconds less but always 400 degrees.Also, as your pad gets thinner your dwell time will get reduced.


----------



## sandhopper2

times seam to be all over the place , you just have to find what works for you 
Mine best is 2.5 min at 400 cheap 11 oz mug and SS travel mugs 
I don't use any additional paper over the transfer 
transfer paper just strating to turn brown on the edges 
Larry


----------



## puppylove7

I do 180 deg. for 180 mins. Works fine.


----------



## superD70

puppylove7 said:


> I do 180 deg. for 180 mins. Works fine.


3 hrs? Seriously?


----------



## puppylove7

OOPS!! Now that would be very silly wouldn't it!
What I meant to say was 180 seconds.


----------



## sister1

It really depends on the mug and the press. I start by following the mug supplier's instructions, then fine tune from there. If it looks good, I knock 10 seconds off the next mug, and if that looks good, I knock off another 10 seconds. If it's too light, add 15 seconds on the next run. Also, I've found that after running about 15 mugs, you can start lowering the time.

Whenever I start sublimating a new product, I always make sure I get extra blanks to test on. When I get the right temp/time combination for any product, I write it down in a note book, which I refer to every time I start a run.


----------



## selanac

I'd love to see the mug that came out after 3 hours! I know you meant seconds!


----------



## puppylove7

selanac said:


> I'd love to see the mug that came out after 3 hours! I know you meant seconds!



I think you can call that having a senior moment!


----------



## WiggleButtz

I just did white mugs from Coastal Business supplies with a temp of 390 for 2 1/2 minutes. Quick dunk in room temp water and they came out great. I started at 3 minutes but I noticed a slight browning on the mug so reduced the time.


----------



## jhadire

Hi Wendy did the mugs at 390f or 390c


----------



## hmb

Temp around 400 and time is 4 to 5 min. That's good for my mug presses everyone is different. I have around 6 presses and everyone is different just have to figure it out.


----------



## Dekzion

Mines 180c for 200secs, with a piece of clean copy paper between print and press.


----------



## krafty1

uncletee said:


> sublimation works best at 400, especially for black. we do 400 5.5 minutes, drop in room temp water to stop bleeding. just my thoughts, good luck uncletee.


That's very similar to my best results, as well.


----------



## selanac

Is everyone using Wraps with an oven or Mug Press?


----------



## krafty1

selanac said:


> Is everyone using Wraps with an oven or Mug Press?


I do both. Oven wraps take 400 for 15 minutes and I do four at a time.


----------



## selanac

Thanks Krafty1. I use the wraps. Was thinking of getting a mug press. Which do you like better? Anything you have to do different?


----------



## krafty1

selanac said:


> Thanks Krafty1. I use the wraps. Was thinking of getting a mug press. Which do you like better? Anything you have to do different?


For basic mugs, I actually prefer the wraps. I can get closer to the handles that way. (And I have an assistant that is working on those). I have my press set up at a diameter that fits water bottles and travel tumblers. Since they only take 3min, it is set up near my desk where I can take care of online stuff while I make them.


----------



## selanac

Cool thanks.


----------



## dim116

I may as well throw in my 2 cents worth. I use a Hix mug press. 400 deg. 4 mins.


----------



## selanac

Any other specifics like, use a piece of paper behind the sublimation Paper, use tape, cool in water, etc?

Thanks all. My Mug Press just came in according to UPS notification.


----------



## dim116

I do use a piece of cover paper around the mug to keep any stray ink from getting onto the heating element. I tape my image onto the mug with heat tape on each side. Once done remove tape & design & dunk in cool water.


----------



## selanac

Okay, cool. Guess I have to pull my supplies out of the basement. Lol.


----------



## chinasubpaper

your paper supplier could give you the best suggestion


----------



## sinGN

Hi,
there are so many types of mugs available for sublimation.which type of mugs you are using.please mention its name because the Time & Temp vary form one type of mug to another.

the following link has some information about temp and time required for sublimation.
Mug Press Instructions | Coastal Business Supplies


----------



## sinGN

Hi,


I have listed temp and time for some types of mugs.which type of mug you are using?


1.11oz. Ceramic Mugs :It requires 

Idle Temp:380F
Press Temp:385F
Pressure:Firm	
Time :180-200 sec.



2.15oz. Ceramic Mugs :It requires 
Idle Temp:380F
Press Temp:385F
Pressure:Firm	
Time :200-220 sec.



3.Glass Mugs :It requires 
Idle Temp:330F
Press Temp:360F
Pressure:Light/Medium	
Time :150 sec.




4.Stainless Travel Mugs :It requires 
Idle Temp:230F
Press Temp:320F
Pressure:Medium	
Time :45 sec.

5.Plastic Mugs :It requires 
Idle Temp:230F
Press Temp:330F
Pressure:Medium	
Time :90 sec.


----------



## mgparrish

sinGN said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have listed temp and time for some types of mugs.which type of mug you are using?
> 
> 
> 1.11oz. Ceramic Mugs :It requires
> 
> Idle Temp:380F
> Press Temp:385F
> Pressure:Firm
> Time :180-200 sec.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.15oz. Ceramic Mugs :It requires
> Idle Temp:380F
> Press Temp:385F
> Pressure:Firm
> Time :200-220 sec.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.Glass Mugs :It requires
> Idle Temp:330F
> Press Temp:360F
> Pressure:Light/Medium
> Time :150 sec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.Stainless Travel Mugs :It requires
> Idle Temp:230F
> Press Temp:320F
> Pressure:Medium
> Time :45 sec.
> 
> 5.Plastic Mugs :It requires
> Idle Temp:230F
> Press Temp:330F
> Pressure:Medium
> Time :90 sec.


Unlike most other presses mug presses are all over the place for dwell and temp settings. Some actually "shock" heat transfer, which means use a higher temp and shorter dwell. Others are more traditional and keep the idle and dwell temps fairly close and then are more closer to 390 or 400 for the press temp.

So any one stating their settings it's really specific to their model of mug press and also just as important the mugs are also variant as coatings differ and not just the mugs "mass" that will come into play.


----------



## sinGN

Hi,
It depends on type of mug.


----------



## Dekzion

About time we saw some of those mugs eh Paul?


----------



## sinGN

Hi,
check on this link for sublimation time and temp information.Mug Press Instructions | Coastal Business Supplies


----------



## Shellann62

krafty1 said:


> For basic mugs, I actually prefer the wraps. I can get closer to the handles that way. (And I have an assistant that is working on those). I have my press set up at a diameter that fits water bottles and travel tumblers. Since they only take 3min, it is set up near my desk where I can take care of online stuff while I make them.





krafty1 said:


> I do both. Oven wraps take 400 for 15 minutes and I do four at a time.


So, it takes longer with the silicone oven press? I’ve ruined 2 cups today using tape


----------

